
Shell Scripts Matter - AdmiralAsshat
https://dev.to/thiht/shell-scripts-matter
======
arca_vorago
This is the kind of article I can get behind. Love seeing more and more ways
to perfect my bash-fu, a very underrated skill these days. I get more actual
work done in scripts than just about anything else.

